# German Blue Rams



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

My rams laid eggs yesterday, just wondering what would be the best food to feed them after they are free swimming. Thanks Rob


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry I can't help with your question, but I just wanted to say congratulations. When you wanna sell them let me know *wink wink*


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

how very opportunistic of you Candy wink wink. well they r getting hard to find but i find first bites by hikari nutricous and convenient. all my fry r started with it. if you have a coffee grinder you can grind your own but needs to be powder, microworms r great as well but dont put them in a cupboard and forget them............not sure where you live . you can post a lf microworm culture ad in classifieds. after all we want your fish to grow nice and healthy for Candy.


----------

